# How to change equipment list at bottom of post?



## RKang (Apr 26, 2012)

How do you change the equipment list that is shown at the bottom of your posts?


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

You have to make a certain amount of posts then it 'unlocks' the forum profile where you can change certain features. I think the post requirement is 10?


----------



## stu_cj (Apr 26, 2012)

I can never understand why people feel the need to list what they own in the first place.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Apr 26, 2012)

stu_cj said:


> I can never understand why people feel the need to list what they own in the first place.



I suspect the reasons vary from one person to another. Sometimes I find it quite helpful to see what lenses people own when they are giving advice or commenting on their experience. If they say lens XYZ is absolutely the best you can see what they may be comparing it to. Of course you can't know what they may have borrowed, rented, or owned in the past, but it is better than no information at all.

Ok, I'm up to 3 posts, only 7 to go before I can add my (modest) list of gear! 8)


----------



## davidchang (Apr 26, 2012)

aparently its less than 10


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

stu_cj said:


> I can never understand why people feel the need to list what they own in the first place.



Personally I enjoy knowing what people are shooting with. Especially if people have links to photos. It's the same reason people see a photo and say "what did you shot x with?" .. Settings etc. It's not about showing off or saying "look what I have!" This is a rumor site and we talk about gear and photography. In fact.. My lenses aren't really anything to brag about... two of the cheapest L lenses that Canon makes and THE cheapest lens that they make.. But I love them all and I shoot with them all a lot.


----------



## JoelBelmont (Apr 27, 2012)

It's kind of silly to have to have a certain number of posts to upload your avatar :/


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 27, 2012)

JoelBelmont said:


> It's kind of silly to have to have a certain number of posts to upload your avatar :/



I believe they do it so people don't just join up to spam without ever posting... A few posts then you're free


----------

